# My girls



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally managed to get a pic of my girls all together,its not perfect but theyre all there lol xxx


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

wow this is amazing! tried to get my 3 to stay sitting together last night with no joy. what did you use superglue? lol cant believe how big bow is sat next to miley, she looks huge it looks like she has settled in well and she has lots of doggie family to play with which i know she loves. keep posting the pictures we love to see her. take care.xxxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha yeh miley is a little toot,bow is definately going to be bigger than miley.bow has settled is amazingly well,no problem at all and is sooooo smart.doing sit and stay already xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Please don't tell me they are all yours. 
I would be in doggy heaven. Lol


Jeanie x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG love it! How on earth did you get them to all sit still!!!! Gorgeous girlie!!! X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am so impressed! They are all absilutely beautiful! 

Who is the gorgeous blonde third from the left? She is beautiful!  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes all mine and all but two sleep in my bed too haha,good job im single!! x


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

im really glad she has settled in well, she is an amazing girl! all that practising the sit and stay worked then fab! she wasent so good on the lie down with me more of a flop! lol xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah lovely pic Mandy. Look at little Miley's face - it's turned away from the camera. She still looks a little sad - or she just a good actress haha! I'm sure she'll soon get used to her cute little sis. Who is the third from the right?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mandye said:


> im really glad she has settled in well, she is an amazing girl! all that practising the sit and stay worked then fab! she wasent so good on the lie down with me more of a flop! lol xx


Haha i knew it!! hayley started training her and said wow she learns fast,you have done an amazing job with her!! xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am so impressed! They are all absilutely beautiful!
> 
> Who is the gorgeous blonde third from the left? She is beautiful!  x


That is kassia my buff american cocker,everyone who meets her want to keep her,she is a very special girl and has so many problems( cateract,dry eyes,allergies) but she never complains,she is one big huge cuddle on legs xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous  What a gathering!! How on earth do you all fit on the bed! lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Amazing Mandy! Lovely girls xxxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow you should take up photography, thanks for sharing your beautiful girls with us x

They are all stunning, you lucky lucky woman xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving your girlies Mandy ... oh must have another peep .. such a fab photo  and gorgeous dogs ....

Must show my hubby as I always go on about having 4 dogs lol ...

Bow was made for your pack ... she looks so at home  lovely xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy scale the photo down and add it as your avatar  not that I know how to do this as I always need help to add a new avatar .. :S


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

They are all lovely....but who is the 3rd from right? Great photo


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> They are all lovely....but who is the 3rd from right? Great photo



Thats Heidi my tibetan terrier xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous photo Mandy, you can tell they all adore you hence the way you have their attention, whata super brood, lucky you x x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing! Can you put a roll call with whos who and their breed?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow!!! What are their names? I know Bow and Millie...?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This may be fun .. let’s test me on Mandy’s Girls .. see how many I can get right:
Left to right...

Bow – F2 American Cockapoo
Miley – F1 American Cockapoo
Kassia – American Cocker Spaniel
Pyper – F4 American Cockapoo
Lexi – American Cocker Spaniel 
KD – F1 English Cockapoo
Heidi – Tibetan Terrier 
Kenya – F1 English Cockapoo 
Paisley – American Cocker Spaniel 

Oh I wonder how I scored ... I think I have it right but may have mixed up KD & Kenya ???

Your girls are wonderful .. I want a line up like that  ... well 4 please


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Think you might have got 9/9 JoJo


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Are KD & Kenya from English working lines? And Pyper was from the States wasn't she? 

Your dogs' names are fantastic Mandy! And well done JoJo if you've got them all right


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Giggling here .. oh I hope I have got them right  Mandy can mark them lol ...

Yes KD & Kenya working background .. I know that from the MDL cockapoo catalogue  

I must go on a dog walk .. feel a bit sicky now .. just ate a whole box of chocolates .. oh well


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous photo, it looks so professional. Your buff American cocker is the double of mollys mum .... Beautiful x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jojo well done,you got them all right! I still would desperately love an american cockapoo boy,very rare to find but i live in hope lol.I love having my little gang of pooches,my secret is routine,walks at the same time,meals are set times and the dogs are fed in pairs and in different rooms,its so funny when you call a particular pairs names they run to the appropriate room,its hysterical to watch.Treat time is also around the same time at night i call winding down time,its hard work but i wouldnt have it any other way,i love them loads!! xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow - what an amazing bunch of dogs. I'm in awe that you managed to get them all to 'pose' for the photo - I have enough problems with one!!

I love your TT - she is gorgeous - have you moved from TT's to Cockapoos??


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Wow - what an amazing bunch of dogs. I'm in awe that you managed to get them all to 'pose' for the photo - I have enough problems with one!!
> 
> I love your TT - she is gorgeous - have you moved from TT's to Cockapoos??


Id always wanted a tt but kd and kenya came along first.Heidi is an amazing little dog,she is very unique and and plays what i call the game when we are on a walk.While walking on the lead she waits til you are not looking and very gently nips you on the back of the leg,its more like a tickle than a nip,i then spin round and say was that you? i swear she smiles like a cheshire cat then when you turn back round and continue to walk she does it again,its fascinating to watch,shes so much fun! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

TT's always makes me laugh .. sorry me being smutty now .. but when Mandy had TT puppies I sent her a message saying 'me and my hubby love your TT's Mandy' or words to that effect ... warned you I am a naughty gal lol  

Mandy has great Puppies and TT's ... giggling


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> TT's always makes me laugh .. sorry me being smutty now .. but when Mandy had TT puppies I sent her a message saying 'me and my hubby love your TT's Mandy' or words to that effect ... warned you I am a naughty gal lol
> 
> Mandy has great Puppies and TT's ... giggling



Hahahahaha i remember that xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Had to mention it Mandy ... it made me laugh so much ... and my hubby was smiling too   well nothing better than TT's or Puppies ... oh no my laughter lines are showing now xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A PACK!!! that is a gorgeous bunch!
An american boy...there are plenty over here in Canada...come for a visit!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Had to mention it Mandy ... it made me laugh so much ... and my hubby was smiling too   well nothing better than TT's or Puppies ... oh no my laughter lines are showing now xxx


We can always rely on you to lower the tone

Mind you I was tempted to say Mandy I love your TT!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I don't like to let you down ... friendly giggly smutt .. sorry  but I am pleased you agree and Mandy really did have lovely TT's (puppies from Heidi)


----------

